# Ryan Leech can suck it.



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Sure, he can ride a piece of floss across the Grand Canyon, and is very likely half robot, half gymnast, and half a fraction-defying superhero, but he can't do this, damnit:

https://smg.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=https://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/olavhamfist/PreggoTrials.flv

Alas, that was nearly two months ago. These days, in lieu of preggo trials, I'm spending my time perfecting my waddle and trying not to pee when I giggle.

On a semi-related note, I packed both Manifesto and Art of Trials in my hospital bag. How totally creepy would it be for me to write a fan mail that was all, "So, I was watching you hop train tracks during the crowning..."

Tick, tick, tick...It's just a few more days before the belly missle launches and I can once again dream about practicing to have a zillionth of Leech's skills. But, for a single moment, I could do something Ryan Leech couldn't.

And damn, that feels good.


----------



## HR Huck'nstuff (Nov 11, 2006)

Sweet.


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

Exhibit A your honor: Baby doping. 
Penalty: 2 years sleepless breast feeding and diaper changing.

Nice riding you two. Glorious.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

happy baby=happy mom=happy wife=happy life.


----------



## weldo (Jul 21, 2008)

haha..good stuff


----------



## strangeland2 (Apr 8, 2006)

catzilla said:


> Sure, he can ride a piece of floss across the Grand Canyon, and is very likely half robot, half gymnast, and half a fraction-hating superhero, but he can't do this, damnit:
> 
> https://smg.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=https://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/olavhamfist/PreggoTrials.flv
> 
> ...


Should have had a helmet on the stomach... What about the kid? :thumbsup: :lol:


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

SWEET! I think the pregnancy gives you better center of gravity LOL! your kid has the coolest mama!! btw looks like you need alittle more air in the back tire!


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Way to start em out right!


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

Awesone, Just awesome. 

My wife is 8mos preggers. She complains getting out of a chair  Can't wait to show her this.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*You kicked his ass!*

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.

Good luck.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

that is awesome!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

is that safe? really? i know it was pretty basic riding but flukes happen.

handlebar through the stomach.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

saturnine said:


> is that safe? really? i know it was pretty basic riding but flukes happen.
> 
> handlebar through the stomach.


Good question.

Is it safe for someone who's just been practicing for a few months? Probably not. But after years of practice and being capable of significantly more than what's in the video (in my non-preggo state), all I can say is that in general I'm way the hell more comfortable and balanced on two wheels than two feet.

Would I have gone jogging at that time? Probably not. Because I suck at jogging. But plenty of women do, and because it's an activity most people (but not myself) can relate to, it's not seen as "dangerous." Even though, you can always trip and fall.

I think precautions are best left to the individual who is aware of themselves and their body. A few weeks ago, the pump track in my back yard was finished. I've yet to get a cherry ride on it, 'cause at 9 months I'm not longer confident in my balance, whether I'm on two wheels or two feet.

Is having fun, staying active, and being relaxed better for the baby than worrying about every tragic fluke that can occur? Who knows, but I like to think it is.


----------



## stevegreer (Jan 31, 2009)

Awesome! I so want to learn how to do those tricks you did. And you were doing them at 7 months preggers! Congrats on the upcoming addition to your family. I have a 7 month old baby girl sleeping beside me right now. Is this going to be your first?


----------



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

Thread title got me...! Nice moves, momma!



-g


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

That is too cool! Leech will never be able to top that.


----------



## pspwesty (Feb 27, 2006)

That was great. That kid has an unfair advantage before he/she is even born.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Awesome stuff, catzilla!


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

Ryan Leech aint got shiet on you! that kicked a$s...! :thumbsup:


----------



## navymtbkr (Mar 7, 2009)

Haha, awesome! Program the child early, that way you can hook him up with a 10" bmx before he/she can even walk lol...


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

saturnine said:


> is that safe? really? i know it was pretty basic riding but flukes happen.
> 
> handlebar through the stomach.


There are a million what-ifs. What if a mother is driving her van full of children and rolls it on the interstate? What if a dude falls off his beach cruiser and gets a handlebar through the stomach?

Yes, flukes do happen. They are not worth the consequences, but worth risking the consequences.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

You look beautiful. Bikes are great, but kids are important. peace K.


----------



## strangeland2 (Apr 8, 2006)

johnlh said:


> There are a million what-ifs. What if a mother is driving her van full of children and rolls it on the interstate? What if a dude falls off his beach cruiser and gets a handlebar through the stomach?
> 
> Yes, flukes do happen. They are not worth the consequences, but worth risking the consequences.


Agreed. There is risk in every thing. Shes clearly very capable. I think in the grand scheme of risks encountered every day the little playing she did in the video was overall quite safe.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

go Cat!


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

Ryann can stick that in his juice box and suck it.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

strangeland2 said:


> Agreed. There is risk in every thing. Shes clearly very capable. I think in the grand scheme of risks encountered every day the little playing she did in the video was overall quite safe.


Aw shucks. What's missing behind the scenes is that I can normally pivot all the way around and with my rear tire way up high. A stumble (for me) in a fast low and small pivot just means putting a foot down, which I haven't done in years.

Also, I normally pedal up to the rear wheel hops, whereas in my new, improved, and oh so bulbousy body, I did the endo to baby rear wheel hop so there was no risk of not grabbing the rear brake in time. My weight is also hella forward, which is why I only got a few hops in but was guaranteed to come down (prematurely) slowly and in a regular riding position. The thing about growing a person is that you never forget about that person. Ever.

By default, perception of what's safe for someone else relies more on familiarity than reality.

Seriously, get me in a preggo yoga class and I'm a danger to myself. And everyone else in the room. Get into the tree pose? At 7 months? Are you [email protected] kidding me?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice one Cat! I don't think my mom ever even rode a bike....


----------



## rob.char (Oct 5, 2008)

Ryan who! Yea!!!


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Cool enjoy the ride


----------



## Cyclingdirt (Mar 1, 2009)

hahaha. well done


----------



## Dan-G (Mar 8, 2009)

no matter how experienced you are things can still go wrong. I mean its your choice in doing it but i know i would not allow my wife to do that. One little thing going wrong and your baby could be messed up for life. 5 min of riding isnt worth messing up my kid for life or possible killing them before they are even born

thats just what i think tho


----------



## druranium (Apr 6, 2007)

I think you are awesome! Mother knows best. Is it hard not to drink for all those months though? i'm not ready to give up beer, precious beer. and what if the kid turns out to be a jerk? I know I was from 10-22. (thanks mom)


----------



## dewthedru (Nov 8, 2004)

lol. i probably thought that way with our first but after my wife has gone through 3 pregnancies and i've seen how resilient women and babies are, it's not an issue. i'd be far more worried about my wife coming out of the grocery store in the winter and cracking her head open on the ice while pregnant than getting hurt while messing around doing something she's totally comfortable with.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Best thread title ever


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

cat, you are one awesome lady. You make me want to go out and learn some o dat trials stuff (at 51, I just found my balance point a few years ago; now where did it I put it!).



Dan-G said:


> no matter how experienced you are things can still go wrong. I mean its your choice in doing it but i know i would not allow my wife to do that. One little thing going wrong and your baby could be messed up for life. 5 min of riding isnt worth messing up my kid for life or possible killing them before they are even born
> 
> thats just what i think tho


Maybe you ought to let your wife think for herself. Before one takes a calculated risk, one must first do the calculation. There's no doubt in my mind that cat is well aware of what she can and should do in her state of pregnancy.

You should probably wear a helmet in the shower, statistics undeniably show that it is very risky and you could get brain damage. Or maybe it's too late.


----------



## strangeland2 (Apr 8, 2006)

radair said:


> cat, you are one awesome lady. You make me want to go out and learn some o dat trials stuff (at 51, I just found my balance point a few years ago; now where did it I put it!).
> 
> Maybe you ought to let your wife think for herself. Before one takes a calculated risk, one must first do the calculation. There's no doubt in my mind that cat is well aware of what she can and should do in her state of pregnancy.
> 
> You should probably wear a helmet in the shower, statistics undeniably show that it is very risky and you could get brain damage. Or maybe it's too late.


Im 29 and wouldnt even have a clue where to even start looking for my balance point. Trials is by far (imo) the most entertaining biking (motors included) to watch. Wish I could do it.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

A little trials riding is nothing:










9 months


----------



## HR Huck'nstuff (Nov 11, 2006)

johnlh said:


> A little trials riding is nothing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one way to get your water to break.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Oct 3, 2008)

Kiss that backyard goodbye..... once that rugrat is up and mobile, they'll be so much clutter back there, no room to ride that bike!! Then it will truly be a trial!! Good luck with the delivery, hope it (he or she) is healthy and all goes well!!:thumbsup:


----------



## elennane (Nov 27, 2008)

Loved your blog. I'm all about Chopper now and am dying to hear what the nurses say when your spouse yells Harden the F*** up when you're having some contractions. Sweet!


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Girl, that was great! You are such an entertaining writer; I really enjoy your posts. And don't worry about the nay-sayers. You know best. 

I was racing at the national level (some international) when I got pregnant with my youngest, and I stopped mountain biking. Lots of folks said that was an over-reaction, but it's what I was comfortable with, knowing that--for me--my crashes happen when I least expect it, and usually at high speed. Plus I was 40, and we're a little less resilient at that age. (And no one "let" me ride or not ride, thank you very much!) 

Anyway, good job working around that belly. And thanks again for bringing a bright spot to my morning.


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

That was hilarious. Great sense of humor.


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

Very cool. Got to hang out with Ryan at the TOronto bike show this weekend, so you might dig these.


----------



## JohnGray (Aug 30, 2008)

Please stop feeling like you have to defend yourself or justify a little fun while pregnant. That was beautiful!


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

Best video ever!!!


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

what a show off. . .


:thumbsup:


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Wow. What an uber cool thing, and monumentally bad/stupid thing at the same time. Yeah you're so good you never fall. I read that.


----------



## dewthedru (Nov 8, 2004)

lol. the human body is designed to protect the baby in the event of a fall. it sounds like you've never had a wife that's pregnant. many continue to ride, run, workout, etc. during their pregnancy.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

yeah, that's real impressive & all, but if you managed to GET pregnant while actually ON the bike...you'd really have something to brag about.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

JohnGray said:


> Please stop feeling like you have to defend yourself or justify a little fun while pregnant. That was beautiful!


+1

Ant


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

dewthedru said:


> lol. the human body is designed to protect the baby in the event of a fall. it sounds like you've never had a wife that's pregnant. many continue to ride, run, workout, etc. during their pregnancy.


You're mistaken on several points. I have two children. Hey but its just not possible for her to fall because she's so used to riding with an extra 30 lbs strapped to her tummy so no worries.


----------



## dewthedru (Nov 8, 2004)

several points? heh. nobody said it's impossible for her to fall. but she's pregnant, not handicapped.


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

*Catzilla, momma at large*

This looks a little unsafe, eh? But I've never heard anyone complain!


----------



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

great moves!.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

dewthedru said:


> several points?


OK you got me, only 2 points.
1. "the human body is designed to protect the baby in the event of a fall." = false
2. "it sounds like you've never had a wife that's pregnant." = false

Besides the obvious (drugs, smoking, drinking) there's also hot tubs, raw fish (sushi), cat litter boxes that should be avoided. But whatever. It could be worse. At least she's not doing crack.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't think that's the kind of footage you want to be showing to your gynecologist.


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

ITs funny that the person that actually IS a girl, is being less of a girl then most of the people posting here. 

People have had babies for millions of years, and I fully suspect its a trend that will catch on and keep going. If they can survive a bloody elephant chasing them, famine and whatever untold catastrphes that threatened humanity, I think she'll be fine on a trials bike. 


God people are uptight wussies these days.


----------



## dewthedru (Nov 8, 2004)

Razorfish said:


> OK you got me, only 2 points.
> 1. "the human body is designed to protect the baby in the event of a fall." = false
> 2. "it sounds like you've never had a wife that's pregnant." = false
> 
> Besides the obvious (drugs, smoking, drinking) there's also hot tubs, raw fish (sushi), cat litter boxes that should be avoided. But whatever. It could be worse. At least she's not doing crack.


really? a woman's body isn't designed to protect the baby?


----------



## dewthedru (Nov 8, 2004)

dropmachine.com said:


> ITs funny that the person that actually IS a girl, is being less of a girl then most of the people posting here.
> 
> People have had babies for millions of years, and I fully suspect its a trend that will catch on and keep going. If they can survive a bloody elephant chasing them, famine and whatever untold catastrphes that threatened humanity, I think she'll be fine on a trials bike.
> 
> God people are uptight wussies these days.


:thumbsup:


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Razorfish said:


> Besides the obvious (drugs, smoking, drinking) there's also hot tubs, raw fish (sushi), cat litter boxes that should be avoided. But whatever. It could be worse. At least she's not doing crack.


Actually, as long as the cat(s) are inside-only, aren't fed raw meat and litter is scooped daily (oocysts require longer than a single day to become infective), there's little to no risk of toxoplasmosis infection. Just wash hands after scooping! Simple really... I know several people who have multiple cats and kids, all of whom live together quite successfully.


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Nice Moves*

As the father of two, I don't see anything wrong with you being on a bike while prego. It's all about being happy and healthy!

Those who have a problem with it seem to forgot that, oftentimes, women have had to do back breaking work until their water breaks. Then have the kid and get back to work...


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha... Razorfish is just jealous because you've got more & better moves _with a baby strapped on_ than he does without.

Somehow I think our species is not quite in peril due to trialsin moms. Buncha weenus's.

That's some passion. Good show.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

What song is that?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

dropmachine.com said:


> God people are uptight wussies these days.


...except catzilla, of course.

Trials riding mum-to-be == Awesome.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

catzilla said:


> Good question.
> 
> Is it safe for someone who's just been practicing for a few months? Probably not. But after years of practice and being capable of significantly more than what's in the video (in my non-preggo state), all I can say is that in general I'm way the hell more comfortable and balanced on two wheels than two feet.
> 
> ...


Excellent response. Keep writing - very entertaining! :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnGray (Aug 30, 2008)

antonio said:


> What song is that?


Talking Heads "Stay Up Late"
The second coolest thing about the vid. :thumbsup:


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey look another trials rider, thought I was the only one.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Wait? So, what some of you are saying is that I probably shouldn't be indulging in all those hookers and blow as well?

So, I've got this funny body. It's like I'm walking around with a big yoga ball attached to the front of me.

But, that doesn't mean it feels unnatural. I didn't wake up one day with my new body and no clue how to maneuver it. It happened slowly. Naturally. It kinda feels like I've always been this way. It's every bit as familiar as it is ever-changing.

So, of course, watching someone in a body you can't imagine having doing balance tricks that are equally as foreign _seems_ risky. Is it risk-free? No. Nothing is. Not walking my dog during the winter. Not yoga. Not eating a bag of Cheetos or indulging in too much ice cream. Not even swimming or preggo jazzercize.

And yet, if I posted a video of myself doing preggo jazzercize, it wouldn't have seemed so risky (though, oddly enough, it would have been WAY scarier). Even though, with my lack of jazzercise experience and total lack of scrunchy purple leggings and hot pink thonged bodysuit, it would be a much riskier exercise. So, thank God Ryan Leech doesn't do jazzercize.

In the meanwhile, I've stayed active, healthy, and happy. When I do go into labor, my body will be fit and my mind will be fearless(ish). For those of you who look at my video and wag your finger, that's a damned good indication that should you get pregnant, you should really avoid riding a trials bike. And probably make a doc appointment to find out how you were born with both testicles and a uterus.

As for me, I personally find it riskier to spend nine months closed off in the kitchen, barefoot, watching my blood pressure go up and my enjoyment of this time in my life go down. The OB doctors all make the same recommendation: Listen to your body. And, when my preggo body isn't farting up a storm, snoring, or taunting me with a constant need to pee, it's pretty good at letting me know what is risky and what is worth risking.

Your mileage may vary.

So, how 'bout we make a deal? Y'all raise your kids like you want, and I'll do the same. And we'll all lay off the crack.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Garlock said:


> I don't think that's the kind of footage you want to be showing to your gynecologist.


You mean obstetrician? The gynecologist probably won't care. Probably depends on the doc, mine knew I was skiing AND cycling...and didn't really care.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

formica said:


> The gynecologist probably won't care.


Yeah, something tells me that gynecologists have seen a LOT worse.

BAM!


----------



## kafromet (Sep 7, 2008)

Dan-G said:


> i would not allow my wife to do that


Yeah but to be fair, there probably isn't room in the kitchen for her to get the bike in there anyway. 

Cat doesn't seem like the type of lady who lets her man "allow" her to do anything. Hell i'd be happy to have a woman like that "allow" me to hang around.

Do your thing Cat. :thumbsup:


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Red PeeKay said:


> Kiss that backyard goodbye..... once that rugrat is up and mobile, they'll be so much clutter back there, no room to ride that bike!!


I almost forgot. We already baby-proofed the backyard. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=495480


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

Cat, this was my wife at 7 mos.


From Drop Box


----------



## DancingBear (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm lucky enough to be Catzilla's baby daddy and willing manservant, and I think the nervous nellies need to harden the [email protected] up. Sure, there's a small chance that something could go wrong. Them's the breaks and you try again, but as several other folks have pointed out there's much more danger in her taking a walk in our icy winters or RIDING IN A CAR (which is why I threw away all of her shoes and sold the car).

Everything in that video is very calculated, she knows her limits, knows the risks, and trusts herself. I trust her too (I was holding the camera). I'm proud of the grace that Cat has shown throughout her pregnancy, she makes it an amazing journey, a true testament to the miracle of motherhood, instead of a scary high anxiety pity party. I've watched other couples nervously drive themselves into truly scary risks like hypertension or severe insomnia. I'm thankful that's not us.

And thanks for the opportunity to publicly gush about my lady. I assure you that she's even better in real life.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

This is trials so whatever you do as long as its trials is ok with me.

Name the kid Hans or Libor or Ot or something!


----------



## scruffylooking (Sep 15, 2005)

Driving is probably more risky than that. Awesome vid catzilla.


----------



## Mike E (Apr 16, 2008)

catzilla said:


> .
> 
> Would I have gone jogging at that time? Probably not. Because I suck at jogging. But plenty of women do, and because it's an activity most people (but not myself) can relate to, it's not seen as "dangerous." Even though, you can always trip and fall.
> 
> .


Ha, reminds me of my wife. When she was 7 months pregnat we went out jogging and she left me in the dust. Let me tell you, it's pretty embarassing when you can't keep up with a beach ball


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

J said:


> This is trials so whatever you do as long as its trials is ok with me.
> 
> Name the kid Hans or Libor or Ot or something!


Dude. With a name like Hans or Libor or Ot, he might get made fun of. That's why we're naming him Slagathor Megatron, the Third.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Dan-G said:


> i would not allow my wife to do that.


Nice. Do you allow her to vote? Is she allowed to walk beside you on the sidewalk, or several steps behind? :madman:


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

catzilla said:


> Sure, he can ride a piece of floss across the Grand Canyon, and is very likely half robot, half gymnast, and half a fraction-defying superhero, but he can't do this, damnit:
> 
> https://smg.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=https://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/olavhamfist/PreggoTrials.flv
> 
> ...


lol Bad ass. I know healthy men who lack the coordination and testicular fortitude to do what you just did, Stay up Playa.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cyclingdirt (Mar 1, 2009)

Barkleyfan said:


> lol Bad ass. I know healthy men who lack the coordination and testicular fortitude to do what you just did, Stay up Playa.:thumbsup:


Well said!

And ditto. Stay up!


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

catzilla said:


> Dude. With a name like Hans or Libor or Ot, he might get made fun of. That's why we're naming him Slagathor Megatron, the Third.


Yeah but he'll grow up tough and you need that in today's socioeconomic climate.

TRIALS4LIFE


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Razorfish said:


> Wow. What an uber cool thing, and monumentally bad/stupid thing at the same time. Yeah you're so good you never fall. I read that.


You should wear a helmet in the shower. Seriously


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Cat,

You're my new hero :thumbsup: BTW, you're wearing your pregnancy quite well


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

your avatar line says "glue sniffer". Seriously? Between that and the bike, are you _trying_ to hurt your kid? Ridiculous.

PS - I have a 29er. Are they good for trials?


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> your avatar line says "glue sniffer". Seriously? Between that and the bike, are you _trying_ to hurt your kid? Ridiculous.
> 
> PS - I have a 29er. Are they good for trials?


You bastard, you almost got me, dagnabbit.

'Sides, the doc only said to stay away from alkeehol and sushi. He never said I couldn't rip lines of rubber cement. 

29ers are trackstanding machines, and oh so hip.


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

Catzilla: "Your mileage may vary."

When I got to that line, I just about popped a hernia controlling my laughter at my desk job. You're priceless. Ride on Momzilla.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

catzilla said:


> I almost forgot. We already baby-proofed the backyard.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=495480


lol There's your first mistake. Babyproof is an oxymoron. Nothing in the known universe is impervious to a curious/bored toddler.I have a 4 yo and a pair of 2 yo's, and they are why I no longer own nice things, and our german shepherd refuses to be left alone with them.


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

Good for you Cat! My wife rode 12 miles of singletrack 3x a week well into the 7th month with both of our kids. Keep it balanced and enjoy the ride.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Awesome! That's what I thought when I saw your post last week in the Women's Forum.

Nothing like "riding pregnant", or "bike mounted baby carrier" to bring out some controversy.

My SO at ~8 months:








Terrain drops off ~80ft on the left. However, this was probably better than trying to walk on the sheets of ice that pass for a sidewalk in town.


----------



## wasmund11 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great writing and riding Cat. I'm not a poster, but you're just too fun! Best of luck to you and your man.


----------



## verve825 (Mar 16, 2005)

Who is Ryan Leech?


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

DancingBear said:


> I'm lucky enough to be Catzilla's baby daddy and willing manservant, ...
> 
> And thanks for the opportunity to publicly gush about my lady. I assure you that she's even better in real life.


DAMN! I was hoping she was single and just preggo for some other reason! 

(Kidding of course, my wife would slap my head if she saw this... HAHAHAHA)

Everyone needs to lighten up. Stuff happens no matter what you're doing. It' hardly like she was doing a 10 foot drop there. Flatland tricks (to the experienced) are very easy to ditch if you need to.

Lighten up folks. You'll live longer. Just like these proud parents will.

Congratulations guys! Your life is about to change forever, and you won't trade it for the world. :thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

damn..... your awesome!


----------



## dropmachine.com (Apr 8, 2004)

verve825 said:


> Who is Ryan Leech?


Some crap rider. He sucks.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

verve825 said:


> Who is Ryan Leech?


Bow down.


----------



## strangeland2 (Apr 8, 2006)

pinkheadedbug said:


> Bow down.


Part 2 is definitely better. It will come up at the bottom of the video when part one finishes. Kind of reminded me of a real life "Line Rider" game they way the showed it drawn out at the beginning. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

I am posting under my husband's user name.

Being a mother of two who was active through her pregnancies, I totally agree with the idea that each woman knows her own limits and can make the best call. This woman looks way comfortable on her bike and it doesn't look particularly dangerous. 

That being said...I do believe I have heard more eye brow raising stories recently of near term pregnant women on long hard runs, bikes rides or back coutry ski tours. Dare I say, usually these women are comfortable with a certain "status" in their sport and seem to like the attention they get when they push the pregnancy envelop. I think we are giving this woman, and other pregancy exploits way too much athletic applause and attention. I do not think that it takes any more skill to stay active in a sport you are accomplished when you are pregnant, maybe just a few less IQ points. Let's just be careful and leave the braggin to times pre- and post-baby. Pregnancy is not time to prove what a tough chick you are. If you want to stay active, great, no need for the press.


----------



## Carl Hungus (Nov 29, 2005)

Cat, 

You're article in Bike a few months back about the Hell Ride was really beautiful. I read the whole thing out loud to my wife (due in mid June) and it almost brought a tear to my eye (does that show a lack of testicular fortitude?). Obviously, you're not stupid nor are you out to prove anything to anybody. Good luck and positive thoughts to you, Mr. Bear and your offspring.

Let the haters hate.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

I apologize, the IQ line was unfair. I really didn't mean for any "hate" to be construed from my previous post. As I stated Cat clearly appears knows what she is doing. Good luck of course. 

I'm just uncomfortable with what maybe a trend in the outdoor community of trying to do everything through your ninth month. No one is advocating sitting on the couch and there are always risks. This discussion is really for very active women. We can make choices to cut back in the last trimester, get used to adjusting to the needs of another before your own. I just hope to give a different perspective.

Most people have posted happy stories and perhaps this line needs some balance. I am an active, physically fit healthy woman, who gave birth 8 weeks early, and the doc’s have no idea why. I was even going to a high-risk doctor who could not predict this. There is another active woman in our town with a crazy similar story to mine. In fact in 50% of preterm births the doctors do not know the cause.

Obviously we will never know if my skiing and mountain biking up until when I gave birth contributed to the preterm labor. But all I can say is my doc was all over me to limit my activity in the last trimester of my second pregnancy that I did carry to term. So if you are at risk, then you do need to limit your activity. The problem is, you often don't know if you are high risk until after the fact. 

So yes, positive thoughts to all. And there is no shame in taking it easy late in your pregnancy.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

you must have just seen ROAM. hes one in a million.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

rockman said:


> I apologize, the IQ line was unfair.


Actually, I don't think it's about "unfair" or "hate." I think you have some strong feelings about a topic that is only somewhat related to Catzilla's funny video/words. Because of course, nothing she is doing can be described as "near term pregnant women on long hard runs, bikes rides or back coutry [sic] ski tours." Nor did I get the impression that she was still training for or competing in a sport.

And as for the IQ comment, my personal take on the type of woman you are referencing is not that they aren't intelligent, it's that they are so driven (for whatever reason, good or bad) that they *must* keep doing that thing that they do. I haven't yet heard of a case where something went awry; perhaps they are so tuned in to their bodies that they know what they can safely manage. Or maybe they are just lucky.

I've been checking this thread every day, as I am quite intrigued by the responses it has provoked. Catzilla, again, love the video and the attitude. :thumbsup:


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Limits. Risks. Perception.

These have been common themes in this entire discussion, but what connects these themes is that they are completely relative to each individual.

Believe it or not, what I'm doing in the video is both the cardio and skill equivalent of most of y'all hopping on a bike and riding it around the block. But, for folks who have never seen someone who is not Ryan Leech do this, let alone a girl doing it, let alone a bulbous bellied girl doing it, I appear to be pushing some undefined limit. Which is true, but it's _your_ limit being pushed, not mine. There is very likely an activity that y'all would feel comfortable doing (or feel comfortable with your hypothetical preggo wives doing), that I would not have taken on at that time - running, jazzercize, etc. But, just because that activity isn't in _my_ comfort zone, doesn't mean it's limit pushing for someone else.

More food for thought. My grandma saw the video the other day. She loved it. When I talk to her about her 4 pregnancies, she has no recollection of being tired during pregnancy, or nauseous, or of taking time off. "Tired? Honey, I already had 3 kids and still had to drive a bus every day. I didn't have time to be tired."

In her day, they didn't know diddly about risks and pregnancy. Smoking was a-okay, as was eating deli meats, cleaning litter boxes, and taking Thalidamyde. Thankfully, we know way the hell more about minimizing real risks to the baby, but at what point does this notion of risk management turn into the impossible and unrealistic notion of risk avoidance? And, more importantly, what are the consequences when it does?

People often respond with one size fits all answers, like "If there's _any_ risk, it's just not worth it." Using that logic, we preggos would be relegated to not riding in cars, walking on snow, or living in this unpredictable world of ours. But the real issues with feeling that preggos must avoid every possible risk, no matter how slight, is that the underlying and unspoken message to a pregnant woman is: If anything bad happens, it's probably your fault.

And _that_ is an unhealthy load to carry.

It's heartbreaking to know that Mrs. Rockman shoulders such palpable guilt for having a premature baby, even though there is no way to know whether the exercise was even a contributing factor. Perhaps it was the saving grace to keeping the baby strong enough to make it. Or, maybe the most frightening reality is that it might not have any effect at all. Sometimes, bad things just happen, no matter how much we it was in our power to change them.



Carl Hungus said:


> You're article in Bike a few months back about the Hell Ride was really beautiful. I read the whole thing out loud to my wife (due in mid June) and it almost brought a tear to my eye (does that show a lack of testicular fortitude?).


Dude. Seriously. That's got to be one of the most touching compliments I've ever had.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

True but the same could be said for those who are familiar with something. Familiarity breeds contempt. Which basically means if you know someone or something well you stop respecting it. But for the sake of not aggravating a pregnant woman further I'll just leave it as something to think about.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Razorfish said:


> True but the same could be said for those who are familiar with something. Familiarity breeds contempt. Which basically means if you know someone or something well you stop respecting it. But for the sake of not aggravating a pregnant woman further I'll just leave it as something to think about.


Good point. So, for safety's sake, pregnant women should avoid both the familiar and unfamiliar.

Like I said, do what you will with your life, it is after all, yours. As for me, I prefer to base my actions on the realities of _my_ limitations instead of some cliche like, "familiarity breeds contempt."

And, seriously, we really don't all fit into the same "don't piss her off 'cause she's pregnant and hormonal" box (though, seriously, don't let that stop anyone from making the obligatory "You look great!" compliment to us preggos, even if we are sleep deprived and waddling around in a mu-mu). I'm actually far from aggravated. Instead, I've been stuck in bed with the flu for the past week, have already reached the end of the internet (it's just past the video of David Hasselhoff doing Hooked on a Feeling), and re-watched 3 seasons of Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Needless to say, I've had a LOT of time to kill (hence the occasional novella of a post). As has already been posted, what makes this discussion interesting is the differing of experiences and opinions.

Some are just more well thought out than others. :thumbsup:


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

catzilla said:


> Good point. So, for safety's sake, pregnant women should avoid both the familiar and unfamiliar.
> 
> Like I said, do what you will with your life, it is after all, yours. As for me, I prefer to base my actions on the realities of _my limitations instead of some cliche like, "familiarity breeds contempt."
> 
> ...


_
Actually no I didn't say that. You took me out of context twice. But congrats on the pregnancy. I'm sure you'll be blessed with a beautiful and happy baby._


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

Ain't you popped yet? I'd warn you about how freaking difficult your lives are about to become but nothing I could write would do it justice. Sleep now while you still have the chance.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Maida7 said:


> Ain't you popped yet? I'd warn you about how freaking difficult your lives are about to become but nothing I could write would do it justice. Sleep now while you still have the chance.


Nah. Due in two days. But, as far as I'm concerned, I'm hoping he holds tight just long enough for me to fully recover from this nasty flu. On the upside, this past week I've tossed my cookies in the terlit, on the floor, the comforter, in the tub, and, most recently, on myself. So, I think I'm hella ready for the plethora of nasties that kiddo will be throwing (spraying?) my way. In other news: Spontaneous projectile vomiting - not nearly as much fun as it sounds.

Anyway, I'm crossing my fingers that he's at least a few days late. I'd like to have a little strength built up, 'cause I hear labor can be a b!tch.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

DancingBear said:


> And thanks for the opportunity to publicly gush about my lady. I assure you that she's even better in real life.


Woah, you are one lucky guy. :thumbsup: She looks to have the whole package, including a sense of fun and humor.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

I recommend the drugs. I'm a guy so no first hand experience but If I had to pop out a baby I'd want the drugs big time.

When your in the hospital make the nurses do their job and take care of the baby like 24 hours a day. They will want to pawn the baby off on you with some crap about bonding. F-that, you will have years for bonding and you paid for their service. Maybe they can bring him by for a few photo shoots with your folks but let the nurses to all the hard work and under no circumstances should you watch the baby overnight. Believe me night time with baby sucks ass compared to real actual sleeping. You should use as much of this time to rest before you go home and it's all on you and dad.

Also, some women go a bit crazy (only some). The post pardon depression is for real. Let dad know that if your suicidal and hate the baby for the first week or so, He's just gonna have to suck it up and do everything until you snap out of that haze.

Every pregnancy is different and every baby is different. Don't worry if it ain't going exactly how it's written in some book. Also, try not to compare you baby to other babies. Parents are naturally competitive about how great their baby's are. I'm surprised there is no baby steel cage death match competitions.

Lastly, always remember how painful and horrible pregnancy, child birth and the early months are because if you EVER forget (I know you will) then you will make the same mistake again and be right back to square one with the next demon seed. 

Good Luck!


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Maida7 said:


> I recommend the drugs. I'm a guy so no first hand experience but If I had to pop out a baby I'd want the drugs big time.
> 
> When your in the hospital make the nurses do their job and take care of the baby like 24 hours a day. They will want to pawn the baby off on you with some crap about bonding. F-that, you will have years for bonding and you paid for their service. Maybe they can bring him by for a few photo shoots with your folks but let the nurses to all the hard work and under no circumstances should you watch the baby overnight. Believe me night time with baby sucks ass compared to real actual sleeping. You should use as much of this time to rest before you go home and it's all on you and dad.
> 
> ...


But, you know, other than that it's all good.

*I think I'll be dandy. I tend to like my roller-coasters tall, fast, and with lots of blind corners.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

That video is totally cool. I was starting to get proud of being able to do some of that stuff myself, though not very smoothly. It is always a pleasure to watch someone better than me make it look easy, preggo or not.

Are most trials riders capable of trackstanding with either foot forward? I can do it all day leading with my left foot but have serious issues when I try to lead with my right. As in, I fall into traffic at stoplights. Speaking of risk management, eh?

Your responses to the naysayers with hurt manhood (“I would never let my wife do that”…really?) were great but way too considered. Next time try to feed the flames a bit more and things can get really entertaining.

P.S. What’s a good beginning trials bike? Should I just get a rigid dirtjumper for versatility? My 29er and cyclocross bike just aren’t cutting it, trackstanding machines or not.

P.P.S. Do you have a younger sister?


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

catzilla said:


> Nah. Due in two days. But, as far as I'm concerned, I'm hoping he holds tight just long enough for me to fully recover from this nasty flu. On the upside, this past week I've tossed my cookies in the terlit, on the floor, the comforter, in the tub, and, most recently, on myself. So, I think I'm hella ready for the plethora of nasties that kiddo will be throwing (spraying?) my way. In other news: Spontaneous projectile vomiting - not nearly as much fun as it sounds.
> 
> Anyway, I'm crossing my fingers that he's at least a few days late. I'd like to have a little strength built up, 'cause I hear labor can be a b!tch.


Or you can do what my mom did... she puked out my sister. Literally. She had the barf bucket up near her head, doctor was down low ready to catch the baby. *huuuuuuuuuurl* Said it was the fastest delivery of the three... Go figure.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

M_S said:


> Are most trials riders capable of trackstanding with either foot forward?


Ideally, yeah. But, like everything, it's all about progression. Trials or not, we all have a dominant side (ever notice how you can rail turns on one side but flail on the other?). I'm better right foot forward, but through practice, have gotten pretty good left foot forward as well. You know how it goes. Practice, practice, practice. Then do it again.



M_S said:


> P.S. What's a good beginning trials bike? Should I just get a rigid dirtjumper for versatility?


It really just depends on you and your priorities. I'm a big fan of having a zillion bikes, so I'd say get 'em all, but obviously that's not always feasible. I learned most of the skills from the video on my singlespeed and only picked up the mod bike a few years ago. So, a dirt jumper will give you more versatility if you're interested in practicing basic skills _and_ dirt jumping. But, there is something very unique about having a trials only bike, but they are so unique you really can't use 'em for anything else, especially if you get a mod instead of a stock.

Mods are sweet to learn on since they are smaller, easier to bail from, and easier to control. Stocks allow you to lunge further and (I think) are easier to ride skinnies.

Okay, so if I get any more in depth, you'll have a billion word and totally convoluted novel on your hands. If you are just learning trackstands, pivots, and what not, you can definitely learn these on a dirt jumper, or any hardtail. If you're thinking about getting a trials specific bike, check out these links:

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/
http://www.biketrials.com/
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/index.php



> P.P.S. Do you have a younger sister?


No. But I've got two younger brothers and my grandmother is single. Does that help?


----------



## JohnGray (Aug 30, 2008)

catzilla said:


> I
> No. But I've got two younger brothers and my grandmother is single. Does that help?


Can you post pictures of you grandma? Or your bothers, what the heck.

Seriously, there are a lot of strong feelings here because most people have very strong, sometimes irrational, feelings about their offspring. There is a huge bell curve distribution of tolerances to physical activity in pregnancy. Most women can tolerate most activities. Random events do happen. My wife hit a buffalo in her Bimmer with our first child and he's okay. Sure, he can't turn left or say the letter "R," but if you ignore the lump he's a cute kid. More to the point, buffalo burgers rock!

Now, let's face it, there was some risk involved. Calculated, yes, but still more risk than sitting on the sidelines, unless of course you happened to be the little girl who got a subdural from a hockey puck at an NHL game a few years ago. But then that is every minute of every day from here on out. There's a little one who depends on you and the responsibility doesn't change if you're 39 and 5/7 or 9th birthday. But it would be irresponsible, I think (there's the rub - it's what I THINK), if, by our actions, we teach our children to be timid and fearful of the world. Every day our kids do something that scares the hell out of me, and most likely it is something that I did as a child that scared the hell out of my parents. Kids are the greatest experimental scientists ever. Everything they do is testing a hypothesis about the world. If they learn from us that risk is to be avoided they won't grow as well rounded as they might. So, Cat, enjoy the dramatic change you are about to be a part of and live your life as full as you can. We all owe that much to our children.

Ciao,
John

p.s. Sean can turn left and say "R" He just got his first BMX bike (not some crappy Toys R Us bike with cartoon character on it) and loves speed.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Speed is not a good starter drug. Try starting him out on ritalin and progressing slowly, otherwise you'll stunt his growth.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

All parents know the drug of choice is Children's Tylenol or Benedryl or for severe cases a mix of both. Mellows then out big time.


----------



## OnyRS (Dec 17, 2007)

Loved the video. My kids and my preggy wife loved it too!

:thumbsup:



Maida7 said:


> All parents know the drug of choice is Children's Tylenol or Benedryl or for severe cases a mix of both. Mellows then out big time.


Hell, why not go for some Pappy Van Winkle while you're at it.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Too much ice cream is risky?! I should lay off the crack?! Wow! Aren't you demanding... Guess I won't mention that I was rock climbing until I was months preggers with my first (leading until 3 months). 

Seriously, I applaud you for staying fit through pregnancy, for your bike and writing skills, and for maintaining a great attitude throughout. You're a great mom.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

My doc was happy to see that I was still on a bike. Realistically, the trials slow speed fall would be a lot less harmful than the high falls I risked while flying down Kessel Run, Joe's Ridge, or the like.

And my doc was on plenty of the rides with me, so she knew exactly what I was doing. And she rode during her own pregnancy...


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Catzilla, would you have the baby already! Otherwise my poll answer is going to be wrong!


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Impy said:


> Catzilla, would you have the baby already! Otherwise my poll answer is going to be wrong!


I'm trying, but I think he's going to stay in until I get my taxes done (which will be today, and I mean it this time, really! No, really!)

I mean, c'mon, is it too much to ask for him to give me the best excuse ever for filing an extension on my taxes?

In more Screampinty news: Kessel Run = allllghghghghghgh. Man, I'm dying for another Fruita ride, but doubt I'll be up and at 'em by Fruita FTF, dagnabbit.

Seriously. Talk about an exercise of willpower. A brand new pump track in my back yard. A dusty trials bike. And trails everywhere are melting out as Spring moves in. Damn, I can't wait to ride again.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

JohnGray said:


> Can you post pictures of you grandma? Or your bothers, what the heck.
> 
> Seriously, there are a lot of strong feelings here because most people have very strong, sometimes irrational, feelings about their offspring. There is a huge bell curve distribution of tolerances to physical activity in pregnancy. Most women can tolerate most activities. Random events do happen. My wife hit a buffalo in her Bimmer with our first child and he's okay. Sure, he can't turn left or say the letter "R," but if you ignore the lump he's a cute kid. More to the point, buffalo burgers rock!
> 
> ...


And by the by, frickin' hilarious, man.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

catzilla said:


> at what point does this notion of risk management turn into the impossible and unrealistic notion of risk avoidance? And, more importantly, what are the consequences when it does?


Fecking brilliant.

Awesome thread, Cat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Make sure you watch both videos before you head off to the hospital:

Part 1





Part 2


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

How in the hell does the google ad for "When if your due date?" find its way into this thread? That's funny, and completely unrelated to everything mtbr accept you Cat!


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> How in the hell does the google ad for "When if your due date?" find its way into this thread? That's funny, and completely unrelated to everything mtbr accept you Cat!


My google ad just tells me how I can lose weight fast and without pills.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

I have that same belly and can't do half the stuff she can do pregnant. 

Is there now a baby seat in the IMBA-RU? or does the roof rack allow for a child carrier?


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

bingemtbr said:


> I have that same belly...


I dunno. That video was from over two months ago.

I think I'd totally win these days:










No more IMBA-ru for us, unfortunately. But, the Element has rubber flooring. Something tells me that'll be hella convenient in the very near future.

And who needs a car seat when you have duct tape?


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

catzilla said:


> No more IMBA-ru for us, unfortunately. But, the Element has rubber flooring. Something tells me that'll be hella convenient in the very near future.
> 
> And who needs a car seat when you have duct tape?


Element?? What is this, the Roadmaster didn't make the move to CO?


----------



## Yeti_Rider (Dec 26, 2003)

Dan-G said:


> no matter how experienced you are things can still go wrong. I mean its your choice in doing it but i know i would not allow my wife to do that. One little thing going wrong and your baby could be messed up for life. 5 min of riding isnt worth messing up my kid for life or possible killing them before they are even born
> 
> thats just what i think tho


did you keep your wife on bed rest? she could just as easily fall down the stairs, trip on the curb, slip on the sidewalk, etc.

YR


----------



## Yeti_Rider (Dec 26, 2003)

dewthedru said:


> i'd be far more worried about my wife coming out of the grocery store in the winter and cracking her head open on the ice


i smell a lawsuit ;-)


----------



## stevegreer (Jan 31, 2009)

Isn't it funny how the majority of people giving you a hard time about stuntin' while preggers is men? Honestly people, lighten up. It's not like she was taking her bike off a 20' drop. She was just doing a few tricks in her backyard. And like many people have said already, it's more dangerous driving to the grocery store for jars of pickles and ice cream than it is doing wheel hops on a bike. And this is coming from an overprotective father of four!


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Nice to see an active mom*

My only question is when a woman says someone can "suck it"...what is "it". :skep:


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

dh1 said:


> My only question is when a woman says someone can "suck it"...what is "it". :skep:


If you have to ask that question, you're doin' it wrong.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

props longer then me......way longer


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

catzilla said:


> If you have to ask that question, you're doin' it wrong.


Yeah, I am pretty sure that even after all this practice, I am doing it wrong:sad:

I was hoping to learn something

PS: Good luck with the delivery. I wish you a very happy and healthy baby.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

stevegreer said:


> Isn't it funny how the majority of people giving you a hard time about stuntin' while preggers is men?


You noticed that too, huh? When people get irritated their annoyance is so often (and unintentionally) telling. But pretty amusing for those who get to watch .... 

Cat rocks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey, Cat....Great vid! I got a couple myself. 


Best of wishes from Abq...


----------



## stevegreer (Jan 31, 2009)

Whoa, ok, call me slow, but I just realized that Catzilla is Kristen Butcher. Sweet!


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Me too..



















It won't be long Kristen...





Tye Rider from Bryan Andrada on Vimeo.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I wonder how many photos of the Catzilla-ru are out there in internet land....I know i've got a few from their visit here.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

We could use a visit from them here. Trail advocacy isn't doing as well as we would like. We have a great local group, but they are trying to reason with a local government that is slow, cumbersome, and condescending. And unfortunately, diplomacy isn't my forte. I specialize in taking the truth as I see it, and swinging it around like a blunt instrument. Effective, but it loses it's potency with repeat performances, so my tack is best reserved for when diplomacy has failed completely.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

stevegreer said:


> Whoa, ok, call me slow, but I just realized that Catzilla is Kristen Butcher. Sweet!


As in, The "I eat bacon and crap gold" Butcher from the Hellride video auditions? Man that video cracks me up.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> As in, The "I eat bacon and crap gold" Butcher from the Hellride video auditions? Man that video cracks me up.


<--------------


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

formica said:


> I wonder how many photos of the Catzilla-ru are out there in internet land....I know i've got a few from their visit here.


Nothing quite like standing in a group of strangers when someone suddenly says, "Hey! I saw a video of you on the internet!" causing everyone else to wonder what low-budget porno you grace.

It's a silence almost as awkward as that created by 3 or more people in a room and a silent fart.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Strange how people care about what you're doing on your bike. I sure don't. Have fun with your baby and not riding.


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Hope you already know the way to the hospital, I do not remember if you are in Denver or not. I got a little lost while driving the wife to the hospital we used there. Made it to the hospital with 20 minutes to spare.
Make sure you hang on to that video till the kid can watch it.
all the best,
Lyle


----------



## stevegreer (Jan 31, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> As in, The "I eat bacon and crap gold" Butcher from the Hellride video auditions? Man that video cracks me up.


Where am link to video?


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

inadvertent highjack


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

4slomo said:


> inadvertent highjack


Ha ha! I missed your original post. (If only there was a "delete" choice, not just an "edit" one.  ) But I got your PM. Good luck to you both.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Jayem said:


> Strange how people care about what you're doing on your bike. I sure don't. Have fun with your baby and not riding.


Yeah, it's a marvelous thing, knowing what's best for everybody else.

...makes the world go round, I guess.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Did this girl pop yet?


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Razorfish said:


> Did this girl pop yet?


Not yet.

But, there are 18 inches of fresh snow outside and a number of the roads are closed, including the one that gets me to the hospital. It should be open soon if it isn't already. Otherwise, I'ma have to harden the [email protected] up and do it old school - in the tub with a bottle of whiskey.

Naturally, the recent blizzard immediately cued the contractions to begin, but they are still far from regular, so I think this is kiddo's way of just screwing with me.

So, baby daddy and I are going to get pizza and play pinball.

The anticipation is killing me, I hope it lasts.

Sorta.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

You'll know it's for real when you barf.


----------



## stevegreer (Jan 31, 2009)

Pizza and pinball. Great combination!! You got me craving some Papa John's now.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

formica said:


> You'll know it's for real when you barf.


You barfed? Really??

Nada on that for me.

How exciting that it's imminent! Better take your trials bike along, you know, in case your doctor tells you to move around to help things along.


----------



## kmacon (Nov 15, 2006)

catzilla said:


> So, baby daddy and I are going to get pizza and play pinball.


Pizza might just do it. It was hot dogs that did it for my wife. Just what you want for dinner before staying up all night pushin' out a wee one.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

scorpionwoman said:


> You barfed? Really??
> 
> Nada on that for me.
> 
> How exciting that it's imminent! Better take your trials bike along, you know, in case your doctor tells you to move around to help things along.


Oh yeah. For #1, I went to the delivery room and the nurses just laughed at me and sent me home. That's what they basically told me, "when you barf, come back".

#2 was almost born at costco.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

And...

POP!

I'm too tired to come up with new words at the moment, 'cause, damnit, I just had a baby (which, I find, is a pretty damned good excuse for just about anything). In the meanwhile, here's a link to old words for anyone wondering how the story ends (or the first chapter, anyway):

http://adventuresinprocreating.blogspot.com/

Dun, dun, dunnnnn...


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Good work! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Hurray! Congratulations!


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

Yay! Congratulations.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Hahaha, you're a nut. Congratulations!



You were breakdancing in the delivery room, weren't you...


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Congrats on that! Feel free to take a couple of days off.

Welcome to the world, Slaggy.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Congrats. The kid already has a nickname. Nice.


----------



## kafromet (Sep 7, 2008)

Congrats! I guess this makes you MamaCat now?


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*Congrats*

Is time to by the bike trailer if you haven't. Congratulations


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Awesome! Congratulations. Another journey has begun.


----------



## JohnGray (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OnyRS (Dec 17, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## _tom_ (Jun 18, 2005)

Dan-G said:


> no matter how experienced you are things can still go wrong. I mean its your choice in doing it but i know i would not allow my wife to do that. One little thing going wrong and your baby could be messed up for life. 5 min of riding isnt worth messing up my kid for life or possible killing them before they are even born
> 
> thats just what i think tho


Would you allow your pregnant wife to get in a car? One thing goes wrong and there's a car accident.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

_tom_ said:


> Would you allow your pregnant wife to get in a car? One thing goes wrong and there's a car accident.


Just to clarify why this is poor comparison. A car is normally considered a necessity. i.e. getting to the hospital to deliver a baby. Trials riding is not.


----------



## Toddski (Jul 8, 2004)

awww… congrats Kristen!!!!

Any chance we can get a video of you breast feeding while doing bunny hops?


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

I hope we read your stuff in Bike again soon! Your Sh*&bike article was one of the most talked about on my maintenance team here in Mosul, Iraq!


----------



## ravencrow (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats! I just found this thread today...great stuffs! 

Cute kid too...I give him a few months until he has a custom trike 

(btw, thanks for naming him after me haha. Logan is a great name, and people WILL make the X-Men reference.)


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats. Great to hear. 

John


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

pregnant ladies who ride are sexxxxxxy! your kid already shreds!!! That is awesome! Keep us posted Good luck with the "big drop"...


----------



## stevegreer (Jan 31, 2009)

Congratulations to momma and daddy on the new baby!


----------



## Surfrider (May 25, 2005)

Congrats to both of you, great job. Thanks for the awesome read here and on the blog. Love the video! Keep the writing coming, you have a gift.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

So would that be Slagathor or Slagatha? Congrats and may she be a trials monster!


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

oh and btw a big huge congrats!!!!! Kids are a life changing experience, but in a very good way!


----------



## witchypoo (Sep 19, 2005)

> I apologize, the IQ line was unfair. I really didn't mean for any "hate" to be construed from my previous post. As I stated Cat clearly appears knows what she is doing. Good luck of course.
> 
> I'm just uncomfortable with what maybe a trend in the outdoor community of trying to do everything through your ninth month. No one is advocating sitting on the couch and there are always risks. This discussion is really for very active women. We can make choices to cut back in the last trimester, get used to adjusting to the needs of another before your own. I just hope to give a different perspective.


what percentage of women engage in competitive sport? and, of those, how many get pregnant while engaging in competitive sport? and, of *those*, how many push themselves to redline the HRM through the 40th week of pregnancy? statistically, we are talking about a very low number.

i think it might be better if we encouraged some exercise... the number of women who engage in "teh extreme gnar" while preggers is pretty low...

but, who the hell am i? my mother keeps telling me my uterus is going to fall out, what with all that running...

bye!


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

witchypoo said:


> my mother keeps telling me my uterus is going to fall out, what with all that running...


Sounds like some twisted version of A Christmas Story. You'll shoot your eye out! You'll run your uterus out!

Congrats to the new mama and papa. Good to hear the baby popped out OK. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

dropmachine.com said:


> God people are uptight wussies these days.


Too true.

Cat -- D-Bear --- YOU TWO ROCK!! All the best with the newbie....

The rest of you alarmists:

S-T-F-U!!

All life is a risk, and tomorrow is promised to no one. Everyone must choose whether they live, or merely survive.

When I broke my collarbone last October, it was because I dead-sailored off the bike trying to keep from getting run over by a truck on my morning commute. I was off the bike by doctor's order for 43 days, but I was ready to get back on after 20.

Hell -- if we were that worried about every little possible accident, we'd have another passion in life other than the MTB, wouldn't we?


----------

